# Walkthrough Solves by Mats Valk



## D-Faze (Nov 27, 2013)

Filmed at MPEI Open 2013.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 27, 2013)

"When i pair this up, i can also skip this OLL"
-Most repeated phrase by Mats Valk.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> "When i pair this up, i can also skip this OLL"
> -Most repeated phrase by Mats Valk.



Yup. I <3 VLS.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> "When i pair this up, i can also skip this OLL"
> -Most repeated phrase by Mats Valk.



lol


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 27, 2013)

I could watch mats do walkthroughs all day...


----------



## Brest (Dec 6, 2013)

*Mats Valk* - 3x3 Example Solves - MPEI Open 2013



Spoiler: Reconstructions



To view a solve with a different cross colour, scramble with your cross colour on B



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]PlnykYwOlsU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 L' R U2 B2 R2 D' L' F L' D' U2 B2 L' B R' B2 R' D2

x y2 // inspection
R D' r' D2 M' // cross
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // 4th pair
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' U2 D // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

View with White cross: alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F R F2 U2 B' U2 L' U L B' U2

x y // inspection
D' U' F' R' U2 y' R' // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
F U' F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair setup
y U' R U2' R' L F' L' U L F L' // OLS
R U R' D U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

View with White cross: alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 U' R2 D2 B' U' R' F U2 L R F' L' B' U L' F L

x y' // inspection
L' d' L U' L F' R' D2 // cross
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U' R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

View with White cross: alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Bonus



D2 U' R2 D2 B' U' R' F U2 L R F' L' B' U L' F L

x y // inspection
R D R2' D R D R2' U2 y R' U F // XXcross
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' z U R D' U' R2' U R U' R2' D R' // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us
View with white cross: alg.garron.us

(U) L' R D' R' U' R D M' x' // OLS








Spoiler: 4th solve



B F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U' F' L' D' R D2 R F D2 L R2 F2

x y' // inspection
R L2 F' L' R' U' R u' // cross
d R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' r' U' R2 U' R2' U2 r // OLS
U' y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

View with White cross: alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Bonus



B F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U' F' L' D' R D2 R F D2 L R2 F2

z2 // inspection
R D2 F' U R' u R' // Xcross
E' R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R2' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd / 4th pairs / OLS
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F U2 B2 R D2 U' R' B U2 B' F U L U2 R2 B2 L2

x // inspection
U' R' D2 F R D2 // cross
d U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' // 4th pair setup
y' R U R' U' R' U r U R U' r' // OLS
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

View with White cross: alg.garron.us


----------



## Escher (Dec 6, 2013)

His crosses are pretty cool, I still make mine really basically  First one is really neat! Hadn't ever thought of executing it like that before.

On the 3rd solve though, 3rd pair, a cool trick to do here is U' r' U R U' R' U' r, splitting up the bad cases (I hate that arrangement of pairs for last two slots), and leaving you with some easy edge control; R U R' U' y' R' U' R.


----------



## LukeCubes (Dec 6, 2013)

How does someone skip OLL 3 times in 5 solves?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

LukeCubes said:


> How does someone skip OLL 3 times in 5 solves?


A little something we like to call VLS.

EDIT: Welcome to Speedsolving


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> A little something we like to call VLS.



OLS*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> OLS*


I'm pretty sure they were all VLS algorithms though.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were all VLS algorithms though.



I thought those were all RLS!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> I thought those were all RLS!


RLS was renamed VLS, since Mats made them long before, RLS is for separated pairs, and RLS AND VLS altogether make OLS, I think.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> RLS was renamed VLS, since Mats made them long before, RLS is for separated pairs, and RLS AND VLS altogether make OLS, I think.



If I remember correctly, separated pairs are called HLS (H standing for Hessler)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> RLS was renamed VLS, since Mats made them long before, RLS is for separated pairs, and RLS AND VLS altogether make OLS, I think.


yes, except RLS is now HLS, Mats and I thought last names would be better. so yeah, VLS and HLS do make up OLS. With setups, mirrors(or from the back) you can skip OLL on every solve. But realistically, OLS is really just any algorithm for the last slot that skips OLL.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 6, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> yes, except RLS is now HLS, Mats and I thought last names would be better. so yeah, VLS and HLS do make up OLS. With setups, mirrors(or from the back) you can skip OLL on every solve. But realistically, OLS is really just any algorithm for the last slot that skips OLL.



So you would call VLS and HLS subset of OLS. Like sune, anti-sune, U, L, T, Pi and H are CLL, EG-1 and EG-2 subsets.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 6, 2013)

tx789 said:


> So you would call VLS and HLS subset of OLS. Like sune, anti-sune, U, L, T, Pi and H are CLL, EG-1 and EG-2 subsets.



yeah exactly, cuz there are many other OLS methods, such as MGLS and JJLS for example.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Someone should record Mats solving at full speed with a high speed camera. That would be cool.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 6, 2013)

First solve....
4th pair could have different insert and after OLL you get PLL skip...

1st solve: 
B2 L' R U2 B2 R2 D' L' F L' D' U2 B2 L' B R' B2 R' D2

x y2 // inspection
R D' r' D2 M' // cross
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' *U2 R U' R'* // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLL
U // AUF


----------

